# wie sieht eine ejb-jar.xml aus ?



## mikachu (13. Jul 2006)

Hi Community,

ich arbeite gerade mit dem Geronimo 1.1 und versuche eine MyApp.ear zu deployen.
Geronimo startet ohne Probleme, doch wenn er versucht, das MyApp.ear zu deployen, kommt eine Error-Message...

_
Error: Unable to distribute MyApp.ear: Error parsing ejb-jar.xml

Invalid Deployment Descriptor: [error: cvc-compley-type.2.4a:
Expected element 'enterprise-beans@http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee'
instead of 'assembly-descriptor@http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee'
here in element ejb-jar@http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee'
_

Kann mir da jmd da bitte helfen, wie ich das Problem lösen kann?

Danke für Hinweise!

mika

#EDIT No 1
Ich hab dazu noch in Erfahrung gebracht, dass die ejb-jar.xml dann eigentlich openejb-jar.xml heißen muss... stimmt das?


----------



## bronks (13. Jul 2006)

Die ejb-jar.xml ist der Descriptor lt. Spec und die openejb-jar.xml ist der serverspezielle Descriptor. In der openejb-jar.xml steht das gleiche drin, wie in der ejb-jar.xml, nur etwas anders. Auf jeden Fall müssen beide Dateien vorhanden sein. Daß sowas Unfug ist steht fest und deshalb gibt es EJB3.

Die ejb-jar.xml ist ein riesiges Monster, welches nur bei kleinen DemoApps weniger als 1000 Zeilen hat. Zum Nachlesen empfehle ich Dir das J2EE-Tut welches irgendwo auf der Internetseite von Sun liegt.


----------



## mikachu (13. Jul 2006)

Hi,

du hattest was von EJB3 erwähnt...
Kannst du mir bitte kurz sagen, was das ist?

Ich bin in der Hinsicht ein totaler Newbie!

thx


----------



## bronks (13. Jul 2006)

Das ganze Thema heißt ausgesprochen Enterprise Java Beans. 

Die ejb-jar.xml ist ein Descriptor von EJB2. EJB3 ist eine neue Version davon, deren Spec dieses Jahr verabschiedet wurde. Dank Annotations spart man sich diese fehleranfälligen Descriptoren und macht das ganze serverunabhängiger.

Eine knapp gefasste, aber gute Beschreibung findest Du hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enterprise_Java_Beans

Wenn Du Dich in das Thema einarbeiten möchtest, dann lade Dir Netbeans 5.0 runter und mache dieses Tutorial Schritt für Schritt: http://www.netbeans.org/kb/50/quickstart-j2ee.html  Dadurch sollte sich der wenigstens das Funktionsprinzip und der Sinn der Sache erschließen.


----------



## mikachu (13. Jul 2006)

Jo, danke.

Ich hatte echt gedacht, dass das einfacher zu machen sei.
Aber dass ich da einen solchen Aufwand betreiben muss, nur um eine Applikation zu deployen, hab ich mir nicht gedacht.

Nun ja, nützt ja alles nix.

Da muss ich durch als Lurch, wenn ich Frosch werden will .


----------



## mikachu (14. Jul 2006)

bronks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...Auf jeden Fall müssen beide Dateien vorhanden sein. Daß sowas Unfug ist steht fest und deshalb gibt es EJB3.



...find ich ja nicht übel, dass es EJB3 gibt. Aber laut den Geronimo1.1-Spezifikationen wird nur EJB2 supportet (dazu noch J2EE 1.4).

Diese Erkenntnis nehm ich mir meiner Forschungen heraus (Geronimo1.1/org/apache/Geronimo/spec-Verzeichnis).
Darum frage ich jetzt, ob es da noch eine andere Möglichkeit gibt, das Deployen trotzdem irgendwie zum laufen zu kriegen!

MfG mika


----------



## bronks (18. Jul 2006)

mika.fhdw hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... das Deployen trotzdem irgendwie zum laufen zu kriegen!


Ist das EAR eigentlich speziell für den Geronimo gemacht und konfiguriert?


----------



## mikachu (24. Jul 2006)

Nein, es ist noch nicht für Geronimo konfiguriert. Das ist meine Aufgabe! Aber ich weiß nicht, wie ich das machen soll...
Wenn es weiterhilft: Das EAR ist schon für JBoss konfiguriert gewesen. Also für JBoss existieren bereits DeployDescriptoren!!!

Vielen Dank, mika


----------



## mikachu (24. Jul 2006)

Also das Thema dieses Threads ist vielleicht jetzt ein wenig unangepasst...
Es würde wohl besser klingen, wenn es heißen würde "Geronimo v1.1 Konfiguration" etc 

Aber... never touch a running system  :noe:  :lol:


----------

